# Chase Durer battery replacement in UK?



## Darkside (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the site, posting on behalf of my husband who has a Chase Durer UDT 1000XL bought about 3 years ago.

The battery needs replacing but his internet searches have failed to come up with anyone in the UK who looks after them. Would any decent watch retailer with an in-house service department be capable? Would you think someone like David M Robinson jewellers would be willing to do it? We live in the Northwest and they are local - I know they have a Rolex accredited service centre so can't be too bad!

Any other suggestions - anything welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Should not be a problem for a jeweller. According to this PDF http://www.chase-durer.com/pdfs/manual_sf1000.pdf the watch has a screw down back and a quick search on the movement - an ETA 251.262 quartz - shows that it takes a number 394 battery.


----------

